# have you ever finished a blush?



## iamgrape1119 (May 8, 2007)

I've given up on finishing my blushes, they seem to take forever! I've used Nars Torrid EVERYDAY for the past YEAR and I'm still no where close to hitting the pan... sigh. My BF said that other ppl would be really happy that the products last forever, but I have so much stuff that it's more satisfying to finish off a product than to have it....Is there something wrong with me? How about you?


----------



## kradge79 (May 8, 2007)

I am thisclose to finishing my MAC Tenderling blush.  I've had it for several years and I don't really use it in the winter.  I will feel satisfied when I finish it, as that rarely happens.  I totally know how you feel!


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 8, 2007)

Nope!  I have hit pan on my Orgasm though.


----------



## ledonatella (May 9, 2007)

I've hit the pan on Lancome's Pink Pool and on MAC's Pink Flurry shimmer powder but that's it.


----------



## MACisME (May 9, 2007)

hitting the pan on MAC's peechykeen as we speak


----------



## Renee (May 9, 2007)

I just had this conversation! HAHA!! No I have yet to hit pan on any of my blushes, much less finish one. Maybe cuz I have too many to choose from? I have had Nars Orgasm for at least 2 years and have barely made a dent in it!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 9, 2007)

I've hit the pan but never been able to finish one.


----------



## valley (May 9, 2007)

I used to hit pan.. when I was too cheap to cough up the money for quality brushes.  Now the only thing I hit pan on is my pressed goldenaire pigment.


----------



## user79 (May 9, 2007)

I have a lot of pan showing on MAC Pink Swoon blush.


----------



## shimpaniac (May 9, 2007)

Umm...this Elizabeth Arden Blush Seems To Be Cursed Or Something...doesnt Even Budge!!! Hit The Pan On Belightful Though...


----------



## surfdiva (May 9, 2007)

I've never finished a blush, but I'm on my way with Blushbaby. When I hit the pan it  was a strangely momentous occasion for me, because I wore that bad boy every year for two years straight. When it happened I almost expected door number three to open and reveal my hidden prize!


----------



## macface (May 10, 2007)

yes I have it was trace  gold


----------



## xmamax (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_yes I have it was trace  gold_

 
I have with trace gold as well.


----------



## ..kels* (May 10, 2007)

i have with pink swoon. i used that bad boy up unbelievably fast.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 10, 2007)

Only once in my life. With my Pinch O Peach


----------



## cookie fan (May 10, 2007)

No, never


----------



## chocokitty (May 10, 2007)

Nope -- My MAC Tenderling blush still looks new.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 10, 2007)

Not yet, I have finished up Laguna bronzer though.


----------



## foxyqt (May 10, 2007)

not yet~! but i've hit the pan on my MAC bronzing powder (refined matte suntan)..


----------



## whiteflorals (May 10, 2007)

Never ever. The only thing I've probably ever hit pan was my powder foundation.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (May 10, 2007)

I have alot of pan showing on Margin (my first blush ever!) and this is scary: My aunt bought it for me 5 years ago when I was 13. But it's still going strong and looks exactly how it did when I first got it. Sunbasque I use alot but it still looks new! MAC blushes last forever.


----------



## little teaser (May 10, 2007)

i have alot of blushes so i dont see me hitting the pan on any of them anytime soon.. well, i did hit the pan a lil on my Nars orgasm blush but it took me 4 years(yikes) to do it..lol


----------



## triccc (May 10, 2007)

not a mac blush, but i hit pan on a lorac blush.. mainly because i also use it for eyeshadow.


----------



## little teaser (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_not a mac blush, but i hit pan on a lorac blush.. mainly because i also use it for eyeshadow._

 
i never use there blushes i have the snake and croc palletes and never touch the blushes in them.. i love there eyeshadows and think there so smooth and easy to apply. are the blushes as good as the shadows?


----------



## mzreyes (May 10, 2007)

not yet! all my blushes look almost new.. with tiny dips, but no pan showing


----------



## princess (May 10, 2007)

Never, and I think I never will. I use Dollymix pretty often and it only has a slight dip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My friend finished Pink Glow blush a couple of years back. She said it lasted her about 2 years, using it 4 or 5 days a week.


----------



## a914butterfly (May 10, 2007)

i have been using mac for 3 yrs now and only finished a pink swoon blush and a shimmersweet blush. im about to hit pan on angel soon.


----------



## yummy411 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyedlady87* 

 
_I have alot of pan showing on Margin (my first blush ever!) and this is scary: My aunt bought it for me 5 years ago when I was 13. But it's still going strong and looks exactly how it did when I first got it. Sunbasque I use alot but it still looks new! MAC blushes last forever._

 
these are my favorite shimmer sheertone blushes from MAC!! margin and sunabasque love them too death. i dropped and broke my margin.. it's still surviving though in it's container wrapped in plastic


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (May 10, 2007)

*i've onLy made a dip but never seen the pan... i change my bLush aLL the time so i don't think i'LL ever hit the pan with any of them...*​


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 10, 2007)

I have been using MAC since 1996 and I have yet to hit the pan with anything except for StudioFix Foundation. I finally decided to get rid of the ones I had since 1996 for B2m after an MA suggested that some of mine were just too old lol>......http://specktra.net/images/smilies/laugh.gif


----------



## noteventherain (May 11, 2007)

yes, actually!  I just finished off my Well Dressed. . . and it took 3-4 years to do.


----------



## carinapieries (May 11, 2007)

Never! Ive only just hit pan with MAC bronzer which Ive had for 2 years. I have around 14 MAC blushers and they all look brand new! I think I'll probably hit pain with Trace Gold first seeing as I use this one most of all.


----------



## k_im (May 11, 2007)

Not even close T_T

Yes, I'm sad about it too. I feel like I waste makeup by buying more & more even though I never finish anything.


----------



## laura-doll (May 11, 2007)

starting to see the pan on sunbasque and peachykeen


----------



## missmacqtr (May 11, 2007)

Never


----------



## geeko (May 12, 2007)

never...i have about 27 mac blushers and i always rotate them...and this means that it averages out to 1 time of usuage per month for each blush. And based on this info alone, i don't think i'm going to hit pan on any of my mac blushers not in the next 2 years at least


----------



## mjacqueline (May 12, 2007)

Nope never, I don't think I am making a dent to them, I keep buying or swapping for new ones.


----------



## jupiter_wind (May 13, 2007)

I've only finished off 2 Ettusais ones when I used to have only one blusher at one time. Now that I've so many, I seriously doubt I'll ever finish any of them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

Nope - I broke one (Revenge) and had to re-buy it, but I've never finished one.  In fact that empty Revenge compact is the only empty I have for B2M  and its waiting for 5 more empties to join it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_these are my favorite shimmer sheertone blushes from MAC!! margin and sunabasque love them too death. i dropped and broke my margin.. it's still surviving though in it's container wrapped in plastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love Margin!  I've only had it for a couple of months, but I already see some wear - I might actually finish it.  Actually, probably not...


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2007)

i haven't made a dent in any of mine.  I have about 15 blushes in total.


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 15, 2007)

i hit pan on my peaceful blush. only because i had to apply like 100 layers to get it to show up when i used it. haha. but other than that, nope. MAC blushes last forever!


----------



## This Is Mine (May 16, 2007)

Never finished one one but definitely hit the pan on my Margin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .I had it for many years and for the bulk of that time, it was one of my only blushes.


----------



## rose4421 (May 19, 2007)

I've finished a Stila blush.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 20, 2007)

Only a few uses away from finishing my BLUSHING BRIDE cheek stain from Tarte...took a little over 3 years & I already have a brand new one ready to go!


----------



## Kiseki (May 20, 2007)

The only ones I've finished are pressed powders.


----------



## mac.lovers (May 20, 2007)

I don't think I'll ever finish a blush.


----------



## hb21 (May 20, 2007)

I've only recently got into blush (as in the last few months) but none of my blushes even look at all worn despite wearing one every day.  It's a good thing because they're good value if they last so long.  But it means I feel guilty buying new ones because I know I have lots of full ones at home.


----------



## diamondinthesky (Jun 28, 2007)

i have. prism


----------



## ratoo (Jun 28, 2007)

I finished one. Raizin. Took me a couple of years though because I did not wear it everyday. However now with the way I rotate blushes, I don't see me finishing any of them anytime soon.


----------



## Randy Rose (Jun 28, 2007)

Never "finished" a blush yet, but I might need to replace my Blunt since it's been chipping apart like hell since I depotted and palletted it.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 28, 2007)

nope, i have only one blush, from the barbie love mac collection. barbies head is still visible. i will probably take that to the grave, ill never finish it!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 3, 2007)

I hit pan a few weeks ago on well dressed so I'm thinking that one will be gone in a couple of years. The others look like they've been barely used at all.


----------



## beckasings (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm about to finish Blushbaby, which I've had for over 2 years. I don't use it every day, but I've been using it a lot lately for some reason.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 3, 2007)

being really pale in the winter, I have used up Coygirl, Pink Swoon, Cute, Tenderling and Peachykeen blushes from MAC (the last one b/c I dropped the f-er and wasted a bunch of it but love it anyways)

I do love blush... I would look tired and/or ill without it!!


----------



## courters (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't yet!  The only one that even has a visible dip showing is Blushbaby and I used that every day for almost a year because it was the only one I had.  Now that I have more, I'll probably never finish one!


----------



## archangeli (Jul 4, 2007)

I've worn about half-way through my MAC Margin blush after a year, but I don't think I'll ever see the bottom of it now since I threw it in my travel kit and bought a pro-pan for my palette to use at home @[email protected]"


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 5, 2007)

ive noticed that mac blushes last forever, i use my cubic blush regularly and the pan is just showing and ive been using it for 3 1/2 years!!

the only blush ive emptied out is nars torrid


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 5, 2007)

i'm on my 3rd cubic blush &its already showing pan! maybe because this is the only blush i wore everyday for the last couple of years. over the last few months, i've started buying other blushes so cubic isn't getting too much play. i imagine i won't hit pan on any of these for quite awhile if i rotate the useage.


----------



## frocher (Jul 5, 2007)

...


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 17, 2007)

I've hit the pan on Pink Swoon, Sunbasque, and Pinch Me! All of them are sheertones though so during the summer when my complexion darkens I end up using more.


----------



## gigiproductions (Jul 17, 2007)

i finished a springsheen..hitting the pan on my new springsheen and have pan showing on sunbasqued and margin
i use a diff blush everyday but springsheen def gets used..


----------

